# Drying clothes



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Good morning,
Can anyone suggest an efficient clothes dryer.As the sun is not always available an alternative option would be handy. We would prefer not to have a tumble dryer.
Thanks.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The wind?


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

dmret said:


> Good morning,
> Can anyone suggest an efficient clothes dryer.As the sun is not always available an alternative option would be handy. We would prefer not to have a tumble dryer.
> Thanks.


I do washing almost every other day, with an undercover outside area clothes dry in a day or two all year round.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I used to put mine on a "clothes horse" in front of a heater. I also had a washing line under a balcony thing.

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I do have a tumble dryer (bought during the terribly wet winter of 2008/09, although I'd managed very well without one before that) but rarely use it. We have a storage room off the roof terrace which has no doors or glass in the window, so we have washing lines up in there and if the weather is wet we hang washing in there and it normally dries OK. If it's still slightly damp when I want to bring it in, I just put it in the tumble dryer for a few minutes to make sure it's completely dry.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I have to admit, I am a lazy ******. Smalls and fragile get hung to dry but cottons and towels go in the tumble all year round... soy muy malo


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Drying clothes indoors will not help any damp problems...


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

This one could run and run!


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> The wind?


Whose?


----------



## disillusion20 (May 29, 2013)

During the winter months (and the past week of crazy rainy weather), I hang the laundry on a clothes rack in one of the bedrooms and run the dehumidifier overnight to dry them.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I'm so lucky as 90% of the time I hang the washing outside and it dries ok. In fact this week is the first week I can ever remember not doing washing 'cos it's just so damp. However, if it is raining I'll hang washing over the bath with this little invention.
Tendedero para paredes: consigue 20 metros de tendido en 4 cuerdas
You could fix it in any number of places.
Then there is also this, but I've never tried one
https://www.amazon.es/Tendedero-eléctrico-Secadora-ropa-consumo/dp/B0096Q22L4?tag=ecosia0b-21
I think you could probably get these products locally. I got the over the bath thing in a "ferretería" I think.

http://www.productoshogar.es/para-el-planchado-y-la-colada/tendederos/tendedero-para-paredes/


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

A question often asked and in the uk you would simply pop the clothes into the tumble drier when the weather is damp. 
The answer is often that you do not need one here as the Spanish never use them, well they do not for the most part but certainly do when needed hence the electrical shops all stock a range of them.
It's a fact that damp air cannot dry damp clothes!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

VFR said:


> A question often asked and in the uk you would simply pop the clothes into the tumble drier when the weather is damp.
> The answer is often that you do not need one here as the Spanish never use them, well they do not for the most part but certainly do when needed hence the electrical shops all stock a range of them.
> It's a fact that damp air cannot dry damp clothes!


I can tell you that I've never had one here.
As well as the climate I think it depends on the type of house you have too. There's always somewhere to hang out the washing here - used to be the garage/ store room, now it's the spare bathroom...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I have an electric heated drying rack which is useful during the winter when stuff doesn't get thoroughly dry on the line.


----------



## pablo1 (May 9, 2016)

We brought a condensor with heat pump technology tumble dryier. Does the job very well. However a cheaper way would be a dri buddie.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dri-Buddi-d04db10100000001-JML-1200W/dp/B007RDEPHM


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I've just had a brainwave regarding an alternative on how to dry clothes.

1. Place some rope/wiring across the support arms within your car. Have a business meeting on whether the car windows should be open or closed.

2. The backs of the seats of the car can be used also.

3. Don't forget the boot of the car where clothes can be hung from the open rear door. 

4. During periods of extended rain or cold decide if the car engine should be turned on and with or without the car heater.


----------



## labob (Dec 2, 2014)

disillusion20 said:


> During the winter months (and the past week of crazy rainy weather), I hang the laundry on a clothes rack in one of the bedrooms and run the dehumidifier overnight to dry them.


I've just got a big sheet of plastic I peg on top of the drying on the balcony. It mostly works.


----------

